# Automator et sousmenu "préférences" grisé



## french-petzouille (5 Mai 2005)

L'aide Automator fait référence au sous menu "préférences" du menu Automator mais chez moi ce menu est constamment grisé ... son raccourci clavier est ( aussi ) inactif !

z'avez ca aussi chez vous ?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Mai 2005)

Même bug chez moi. Je te conseille de le signaler à Apple afin qu'il soit corrigé dans une future mise à jour.


----------

